
Show Me the Money (And Revenue), Startups - buckpost
http://www.markevans.ca/2016/02/02/show-money-revenue-startups/
======
sharemywin
I completely disagree. There are some companies that make sense from the get
go to have paying customers but thefacebook would have never become Facebook
with a lot of advertising getting in the way of user experience.

